# Pickens/3Mile/Sykes Fishing in Rain?



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, I'm not scared to get wet if it means catching fish. But I am wondering (and I searched the forum for this already but didn't find much), how do you fish the bridges and/or Pickens when it is raining like it is this weekend? I know temps aren't quite there yet but have heard reports that the fish are in the pass near Pickens, so I thought I'd give it a try... Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

I've got scented plastics (Gulp) both dark and light and I was planning on getting some live shrimp (if I can find any in the bait shops) and I have some frozen sand fleas. I'm open to all suggestions. Thanks!!


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

I would plan on getting some slicks (Rain gear) for starters and some wool socks. a Poncho would work for a short period, but you will want to stay dry if your going to be out there for several hours. If your planning to head to pickens I would recommend picking up fiddler crabs at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. They also have live shrimp and live sand fleas. I would use these prior to the Gulp bait. My opinion live bait is usually better than the gulp baits. If their is LIGHTNING get to your car sooner than later. LIGHTNING can strike from 25 miles away and with your lightning rod aka fishing pole up in the air you are a prime target! Good luck fishing. Hope this helps!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was at pickens today with some friends this morning and we all had rain suits, all in all we ended up with about 25 sheepshead in 5 hours and i saw about 50 total caught


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't have any slicks or anything but I did end up heading out there. Using live shrimp and getting pounded with the rain, I had success with sheephead! Caught 3 (dont need any more than that for the family) nice ones bout 4-5 lb/ea. Though I was soaked I had a blast catching my first ever sheepheads! Ill try to figure out how to post the pics I took.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

These are the pics I took, I used my hand for scale (I got big hands). They were delicious too!!! Hope the pics show. If not then I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Where did you end up going and what set up bro? Nice catch


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

SpanMack said:


> Where did you end up going and what set up bro? Nice catch


Thanks! Ft. Pickens is where I got those and they are all over the pilings there. My two are 4 & 5 lbs give or take a few oz. but one guy caught a huge 8 lb one the next Sunday I went out. It was the biggest sheephead I've ever personally seen. That day the spanish mackerel were on fire so I targeted them instead and did well (17.5" & 14" respectively were my two keepers).

Used a carolina rig with #1 small hook for sheephead and got-cha for spanish no leadder.


----------

